# 6/2 Timber Holes



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

I finally got time to sit down and post this report mainly because the weather is terrible when I should be diving right now. 

We decided to make the long run to the Timber Holes last week Sunday with Troy (Cajun Spearit) and Carl (tarzan). Goal was our first legal red snapper of the season since the first day was a wash and to try and bag some lobster as well. We only ended up doing 2 dives on the day since we got a late start and screwed around fishing too much. Didn't get our limit because apparently Carl doesn't like to shoot fish  







Ended up catching as many mingos as we wanted though and did put a few lobsters in the boat. Got harassed a bit by a shark on the first dive but he was gone by the time we dropped down for our second.







Fresh grilled lobster tastes much better when you caught it instead of buying it.







Decided to try some snapper with Creole and some more with Greek seasoning. Turned out pretty good.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice haul and delicious looking vittles!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Nicely done guys!


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I remember Capt Dave Marler(Florida Girl Capt, Destin) talking about fishing the Timber hole when I was a kid. What is the structure at the Timber hole? I just saw a film recently about a spot off the Al coast with large stumps from ancient days.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f45/timber-holes-76509/

Firefish has some good video.


----------

